# dogs got string hanging out of his butt, he seems fine but im still worried.



## lazytitan

I have a little puggle almost a year old and he has some string coming out of his butt. I pulled most of it out but got to the point where it wasn't coming out very smoothly so I stopped, I didn't hurt him I just don't want to have to tug on it.

Anyways he seems fine and is running around playing with our other dog and acting normal except keeps scratching his but on the ground. I know the string isn't longer than about 6" and probably smaller(he and our German shepherd shredded apart a tug toy into two strings)

So what should I do? I really don't have money to take him to the emergency vet but I will if I have to I just don't want to over react. Like I said he is acting normal and is all over the place with energy just like he always is but this is the first time for me and I don't want to force it out.


----------



## spotted nikes

I'd probably just call my vet and tell him the problem and see what he says. You could try "matching" him to get him to have a bowel movement and see if it comes out then. (Google "matching" dogs). Some people that show dogs match them before their class, so they don't try to poop in the ring.


----------



## Mdawn

spotted nikes said:


> I'd probably just call my vet and tell him the problem and see what he says. You could try "matching" him to get him to have a bowel movement and see if it comes out then. (Google "matching" dogs). Some people that show dogs match them before their class, so they don't try to poop in the ring.


I googled "matching" dogs and I still don't know what that means...LOL! 

If it were me, and the string didn't pull out easily, I'd call my vet and ask about it. That is really the only thing that you can do.


----------



## MissMutt

http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/matching.html


----------



## Mdawn

MissMutt said:


> http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/matching.html


Interesting...never heard of that.  I have to admit that it isn't something that I'm "eager" to try though...lol


----------



## agility collie mom

Call your vet. Especially if you do not know the length of the string that was swallowed.

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2090&aid=285


----------



## Lolas_Dad

Maybe you need to keep the tampons away from the dog. Explain to the dog that they are for humans and females only and that they are not toys for dogs.


----------



## Jessieanne

Lolas_Dad said:


> Maybe you need to keep the tampons away from the dog. Explain to the dog that they are for humans and females only and that they are not toys for dogs.


rofl . I would call the vet.


----------



## animalcraker

First things first if your dog, or cat since their more prone to this sort of thing, has a string hanging out of their butt or mouth DO NOT try to pull it out. The string can easily be entangled in their intestines and pulling it out can create massive internal injuries. If you're lucky you would have only made the problem slightly worse and encouraging your pet to defecate may help alleviate or cure the problem. But if you're unlucky you can easily cause internal damage requiring emergency surgery to attempt to save your pet's life. Owners should always call their vet for medical advice before they attempt to treat their pet. It doesn't cost anything to call the vet and your vet doesn't mind being called, even those "silly" or "stupid" questions are worth calling for.

That being said it's human nature to pull the string. If it doesn't belong there then it needs to be removed. I'm sure if most of us were in the same situation we would pull the string.

Matching is a very quick and effective way to get a dog to poop. You just stick the red match end of a match stick into the dogs bum and leave there untill the dog does it's business. It's believed that the sulfur in the match is what makes them poop, but in fact it's just the sensation of something in their anus that causes the reaction. Because of this the matchstick trick works with Q-tips as well. I'm sure it'd work with other similar objects, but don't go around sticking things in your dogs bum to see if it works. It'd be interesting to know who was the first person to discover this trick and what possessed them to put a match in their dogs bums.


----------



## RonE

The match should be unlit, right?


----------



## Lolas_Dad

RonE said:


> The match should be unlit, right?


Leave the match head sticking out of butt. Light match with another match and watch the dog run and poop flying all over as he is running 


Only kidding folks. don't try a lit match.


----------



## Marsh Muppet

animalcraker said:


> It's belived that the sulfur in the match is what makes them poop, but infact it's just the sensation of something in thier anus that causes the reaction. Beacuse of this the matchstick trick works with Q-tips as well.


If you've ever rescued very young orphaned pups or kittens, you know to massage the anus to stimulate defecation. It simulates the mother licking the babies. You could do the same with a finger (wear a glove).

If you're not thrilled at the prospect of being a part of that magic, you could ask Independent George if he makes housecalls.


----------



## RonE

Dog ownership is not for the squeamish but, at least, they rarely hack up fur-balls.


----------



## Inga

one other way to make your dogs go... Feed them some canned food. If they are not used to it, then shortly after eating a big meal of canned food, they will go. It has worked for me every single time I need a fecal sample. Downside of that is, they might have a little gas that night.


----------



## lazytitan

thx for matching idea i tried it and he crapped out the rest. wasn't much left look like i got most of it but once there was some actual tension on the string i just stopped i didn't want to cause internal problems for him. but he seems fine and healthy and checked his pop today and seems like he got it all out. ill watch him over next few days but i think he is fine.


----------



## Lolas_Dad

Marsh Muppet said:


> If you've ever rescued very young orphaned pups or kittens, you know to massage the anus to stimulate defecation. It simulates the mother licking the babies. You could do the same with a finger (wear a glove).
> 
> If you're not thrilled at the prospect of being a part of that magic, you could ask Independent George if he makes housecalls.


George will never hear the end of it for all the time the world has left


----------



## spotted nikes

lazytitan said:


> thx for matching idea i tried it and he crapped out the rest. wasn't much left look like i got most of it but once there was some actual tension on the string i just stopped i didn't want to cause internal problems for him. but he seems fine and healthy and checked his pop today and seems like he got it all out. ill watch him over next few days but i think he is fine.


 Glad to hear that "$hit happened"!


----------



## HyperFerret

animalcraker said:


> I'm sure it'd work with other similar objects, *but don't go around sticking things in your dogs bum to see if it works.* It'd be interesting to know who was the first person to discover this trick and what posessed them to put a match in thier dogs bum.





RonE said:


> The match should be unlit, right?





Lolas_Dad said:


> Leave the match head sticking out of butt. Light match with another match and watch the dog run and poop flying all over as he is running
> 
> 
> Only kidding folks. don't try a lit match.


 *BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!* 

Never heard of matching a dog. ...Interesting. Might of could of used that before. So how long does the match have to be left in there? And with that actually working, why does the same effect not happen when a vet is taking the dogs temperature?



lazytitan said:


> thx for matching idea i tried it and he crapped out the rest. wasn't much left look like i got most of it but once there was some actual tension on the string i just stopped i didn't want to cause internal problems for him. but he seems fine and healthy and checked his pop today and seems like he got it all out. ill watch him over next few days but i think he is fine.


Glad everything worked out and he was okay. Tj did that once when he was a lot younger. Except he ate a SOCK!  Which at the time I swear was half as long as he was. I never saw him eating it (obviously) but when I saw it coming out ... it scared the poop outta ME! Never had a dog before that ate anything. By the time I had the vet on the phone the sock was out. Thank God.


----------



## Mdawn

Marsh Muppet said:


> If you're not thrilled at the prospect of being a part of that magic, you could ask Independent George if he makes housecalls.


ROFLMAO!!!!!! He's never going to live that down. lol


----------



## RonE

> Downside of that is, they might have a little gas that night.


In which case you wouldn't want to be lighting any matches.

When something is hanging out of your dog's butt, the urge to pull it out is nearly impossible to resist, despite the nightmare vision of the magician pulling the endless handkerchief out of his sleeve.


----------



## reynosa_k9's

Marsh Muppet said:


> ...If you're not thrilled at the prospect of being a part of that magic, you could ask Independent George if he makes housecalls.


I thought he only 'sniffed'?

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse

RonE said:


> In which case you wouldn't want to be lighting any matches.
> 
> When something is hanging out of your dog's butt, the urge to pull it out is nearly impossible to resist, despite the nightmare vision of the magician pulling the endless handkerchief out of his sleeve.


My you are full of humor today Ron! I think you could have a new career...


----------

